# Sagging Garage ROOF; DIY??



## Siccished (Jun 8, 2012)

The middle part of my garage has noticeable sag, so im wondering how i can fix the sag, improve the design and look into raising the roof about ~2FT to match the attached garage roof and house line together.



1) There are 2 support beams that run from front to back of the 23' garage. One beam is physically cut in half and has 2 ties to make it a solid peice. Im not sure if this was a repair at some point? From these two beams there are 2 vertical posts that tie support rafters. 

2) I saw 2 rafters that have cracks and i noticed maybe 2 already had sister support boards nailed on. Many of the rafters have plywood collar ties toward the top.

3) I'd hope that i could fix this myself by possibly jacking up rafters and building trusses if possible. I imagine if I want to replace the rafters altogether id have to expose rafters from the top and replace both the rafter and install new plywood at the same time. I did ask about the possibility of raising the roof line, so this might not be something i can accomplish myself.

Any suggestions? Please see pictures
Cost?


----------



## Siccished (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The collar ties are to high--walls pushing out---measure the wall spread--see if I'm right--


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 and there don't appear to be ties on each rafter either.


----------



## pkrapp74 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am an avid DIY'er, and prefer to tackle most projects myself. However, when structural integrity is involved.....my families safety is worth more than the money I would save trying to do it myself.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Siccished (Jun 8, 2012)

How can it be fixed exactly other than lowering all of the.collar ties on each rafter? 
If the walls are pushed out as suggested, how can it be corrected? From what ive read on here, it may only be possible to stabalize the roof from continuing to sag if the rafters cannot be bent back straight. Is this true, anybody have experience here? I want to collect as much info as i can before i either attempt to do a portion of the work or.get a contractor to do it. Thanks guys


----------



## 21boat (Dec 26, 2008)

Siccished said:


> The middle part of my garage has noticeable sag, so im wondering how i can fix the sag, improve the design and look into raising the roof about ~2FT to match the attached garage roof and house line together.
> 
> 1) There are 2 support beams that run from front to back of the 23' garage. One beam is physically cut in half and has 2 ties to make it a solid peice. Im not sure if this was a repair at some point? From these two beams there are 2 vertical posts that tie support rafters.
> 
> ...


Collar beams are not your problem here. the roof rafter (top Cord) design is too light to begin with. 4' oc verses rafter length. Then we add the bottom cord is every other rafter. Too top that off you have rafter that are already fluby wubly bearing on a garage door header.. 

I would tell the customer your beating a dead horse. Cant re warp rafters too old and dry. Missing bottom cords. too light a rafters for span/load.

Tear it all off. raise roof and buy engineered trusses and say done.
even if you don't raise the roof line start over


----------

